

Not just startups, sometimes banks fail (and take $2.5 billion assets with them) - wammin
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2007/09/28/financial/f132006D09.DTL&feed=rss.business

======
wammin
I was one of the lucky NetBank customers that suddenly found himself without a
bank account this weekend. Thankfully, I'm not rich (yet) so the FDIC will
ensure that I don't lose any money.

Potentially very painful lesson learned: Yes, banks can go out of business.
FDIC only covers you up to $100,000 if this happens. When you get rich with
your startup, keep your money stuffed in your mattress.

